# انتاجية معدات التشييد



## سمسمة2010 (18 فبراير 2010)

اريد بحث عن انتاجية معدات التشييد والبناء خاصة انتاجية معدات الخرسانة والرصف والحفر


----------



## ايهاب الشناوى (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2010)

بعض الملفات التي ربما تساعد.


----------



## محمد مطر (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمسمة2010 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا" علي مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2010)

سمسمة2010 قال:


> شكرا" جزيلا" علي مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا"



لا شكر علي واجب.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## mnmr68 (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي الملفات المفيدة جدا


----------



## عجيبكو (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور على مجهودكم


----------



## firasmohammed (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## Jamal (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
:20:


----------



## يسرى191 (27 مايو 2010)

ادخل على الرابط ده و هتلاققى كتاب ممتاز 
الموضوع للمهندس المتميز ابراهيم عبد الحميد http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200163.html و بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.noor78 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ...


----------



## aquarigya (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المساعدة


----------



## النافذة (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ..توجد مصطلحات في الجداول لايمكن فهما لانها مصطلحات باللغة العامية ..يرجى الايضاح


----------



## عصام صايغ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elhalalsab (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد تقاربت الامور المبهمة بالنسبة لى لمعرفة معدلات انتاجية معدلات معدات التشييد بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صلاح النجار (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (21 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (8 مايو 2012)

تفضل


​[h=3]محاضرات معدات التشييد : المحاضرة الأولي (معدات الحفر و الأعمال الترابية) Construction Eq.
[/h]

[h=3] محاضرات معدات التشييد : المحاضرة الثانية -Concrete Mixing Equipment- معدات خلط الخرسانة
[/h]


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malshaar (5 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## iaia2100 (26 أغسطس 2014)

(((((جزاكم الله خيرا)))))​


----------



## enghaytham (27 أغسطس 2014)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> بعض الملفات التي ربما تساعد.



جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## TheExpert (27 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## safety gulf (12 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد الخزاعي (5 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------

